# Any cd devoted alone to Stella Spicione his madrigal skill are close to Gesualdo's..



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love the art form of madrigal , i heard almost every madrigalist of italy to be frankly honnest , the ones that caught my here were Pomponio Nenna and mister Luzzaschi, but mister Stella Spicione seem very sharp knife hey?

Yet obscured, but i can seem or basically hear similar pattern to gesualdo not has bold but daring enchanting ect


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes there is a CD, by Capella Musicala Theatina and Flavio Colusso.


----------

